# Aires that exist around Seville?



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone out there know of an aire or campsite near to Serville that is operational? We need to stay in this area for a week due to repairs on the van and every aire I've been to seems not to exist or has been shut.

Any advice appreciated

MAC


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There´s a private aire at Puerto Gelves (not sure of spelling as I´m sending this from an internet cafe ) which is about 4Km from the centre of Seville with good transport links. 

We´ve often stayed at the campsite in Dos Hermanas at this time of year, 20 mins into the centre of Seville by frequent bus.
There´s also a motorhome selling and repair place that I believe offers places to stay.
I
As I said I don´t have my details with me now, but I think you might find the info including GPS on one of the Spanish websites lapaca.org or areasac.es
Although in Spanish you can click on the areas and get a map to zoom in on.
Good luck


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

N37*19.715'. W005* 48.301'
Direction A92 from Seville, exit junction 15. 
Aire located at Autocaravanas Hidalgo dealer on N. side of the motorway junction 

Aire is the car park of dealer and is secure and gaurded parking for 2 nights 

Wobby

They also repair motorhomes!


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for all the help. The dealer mentioned is where we are having the repairs done!!! They never mentioned we could stay there! We have the spot listed but assumed it was long shut. Will be back there tomorrow ASAP.

thanks again

MAC


----------

